# 4x4 Walkthrough solves



## yoshinator (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mmqwYnYX_Pk]http://youtu.be/mmqwYnYX_Pk[/video]



> Some 4x4 walkthrough solves. I go over all of the things that I do differently from most people. Again, I average around 43 seconds, and if you have any questions, please ask!
> 
> Cube: Shenshou v4 (Florian+Konsta mod)
> Method: Yau (Obviously)
> ...



Please leave any comments or questions here or in the comments. Thanks!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, this helps me with my edge pairing and centres a lot


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 17, 2013)

I average 55s but I don't really understand the "half-centers" part, however it seems to be preety good idea !

Maybe someone would shortly explain me this step?


----------



## Username (Mar 17, 2013)

I started to use the half-centers  They are actually quite good, and the L2C are really really easy


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 17, 2013)

These were amazing. Make more please!


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 17, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> These were amazing. Make more please!





Clarkeeyyy said:


> Thanks, this helps me with my edge pairing and centres a lot


Thank you! I will make some more!



mati1242 said:


> I average 55s but I don't really understand the "half-centers" part, however it seems to be preety good idea !
> 
> Maybe someone would shortly explain me this step?





Username said:


> I started to use the half-centers  They are actually quite good, and the L2C are really really easy


I’ll try to better explain them in my next walkthrough solve video, but here you go: 
Most people solve centers one at a time, first the blue, then the red etc. However, what I like to do, is I create a bar (red, for example), so I pair two red centers, a half center, and I put it in the L-slice. Then, I create another bar, another half-center, say blue, and I also put it in the L-slice, but also in the correct relative position to red (on top if you do white cross). So then I do it again, say with orange, and put it in the L-slice correct relative to the other two. Now I have three half-centers solved, all in the L-slice, all correct relative to one another. So if I put where the last center (green) would go on top, my R-slice is still free to do whatever I want, but I no longer need to do any 3R/Rww moves or rotations. (other than to look for pieces).

I hope this is clear, more walkthroughs are on the way.


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 17, 2013)

Could you type out your OLL parity alg please? You went fast in the video, I wasn't able to catch it all.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PxmANPkctec]http://youtu.be/PxmANPkctec[/video]



> In which I go more in depth into my OLL Parity alg, how I solve half-centers, and how to recognize PLL parity, and how to influence your PLL with it.
> 
> Cube: Shenshou v4 (fully modded)
> OLL Parity Alg: Rw Lw U2 Lw' U2 Rw' U2' x' U2 Rw' U2' Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw2 U2'
> ...



=)


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 17, 2013)

Speedy! Thank you very much for all these walkthrough solves, definitely helps a lot.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 18, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Speedy! Thank you very much for all these walkthrough solves, definitely helps a lot.



Thank you! And you're welcome!


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 18, 2013)

I just posted a 42.47 avg12, which shows you how I solve things in reality, versus when I'm doing slow solves. I'm looking for tips, and so I'd really appreciate it if you'd go and check it out =)
Thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40978-4x4-42-47-Average-of-12

Thanks guys =)


----------



## Cm_Hu (Mar 18, 2013)

I think half-center is a great idea. Really appreciate it.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cm_Hu said:


> I think half-center is a great idea. Really appreciate it.



Thanks =) I actually learnt it from a really obscure video on Youtube from like 2010 (about 100 views). =P


----------

